# Programar GAL !!



## ics_jonathan (Jun 26, 2006)

Hola que tal como era de sospecharse, no soy muy bueno en la electronica tengo algo de conosimientos muy basicos pero hasta ahi.

Pero tengo que desarrollar una  interfaces, bueno es una calculadora que la debo realizar en protoboard pero neceito las sig operaciones.

-->suma y resta binaria
-->operaciones arimeticas en decimal  y la multiplicacion debe ser de 4 bits
-->operaciones logicas(todas)
-->los resultados debo exponerlos en displays 7 segmentos

y por ahi me digeron que con la programacion de Gales, memorias E-promp esto es mas facil que tratar de hacerlo con puras compuertas.

asi  que me he dado a la tarea de aprender a programas gales y memoria e-prom en menos de 1 mes y necesitaria saber que programa me recomiendan para programas gales o Epromp de ante mano muchas gracias

salu2


----------



## alessandro (Jul 11, 2006)

el galaxi de cypress puedes usarlo para programar la GAL22V10 es muy simple


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 11, 2006)

El problema con las GAL es que ya estan descontinuadas... fueron reemplazadas por los CPLDs y FPGAs de empresas como Altera, Xilinx o Cypress, si por casualidad te encontraste con una te puede servir cualquier programador generico que programe micros... casi todos pueden programar tanto micros como eproms o logicas programables... 

Saludos


----------



## ics_jonathan (Jul 12, 2006)

gracias por contestar amigos 
tomare en cuenta sobre las descontinuacion de las gal empezare a checar sobre los cplds gracias 

saludos


----------



## neutron0607 (Sep 26, 2006)

bueno  la gal en Mexico aun se usan la verdad yo solo las uso cuando voy a hacer una aplicacion muy sencilla pues me cuestan 20 pesos, si es algo mas complejo  es mejor un microcontrolador ademas es mas facil de usar


----------



## estanenmi (Oct 8, 2006)

claro que no han descontinuado las gal's pero yo te recomiendo uses una ALU es la 181 es una unidad aritmetica y logica y hace eso que necesitas solo cambias la configuracion en sus patas de control que son las 
S's


----------



## andres12 (Feb 5, 2007)

El programador que tengo es el WinCupl de atmel y lo que quisiera es un grabador porque el que tengo GALBLAST no me gusta y no me combence trae 3 botones que no hay que tocar porque te buelven inservible la gal. No tendran otro mejor???. Saludos y desde ya muchas grasias


----------



## Lagart (May 20, 2010)

Hey que tal nesesito ayuda para programar una gal en multisim ya lo intente fisicamente pero los progrmadores no sirven si alguien me podria decir como o mandar un archivo se los agradeceria


----------



## MAURO00001 (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola, @andres12 ,
Estoy haciendo un proyecto con el ATF16v8b-15PC y he logrado escribir en cualquier parte el mapa de fuses con el GLABLAST. He realizado y usado varios ejemplos del wincupl de la firma atmel, en todos los MODOS (g16v8as, g16v8ms, g16v8s, g16v8ma...) y no logro hacer que las salidas de la gal, pasen del estado de 3state. vos podrias ayudarme?. Has programado este tipo de gal?. Va, o alguien aca en el foro que me pueda dar un ejemplo que se lo pueda grabar? (capaz me lo vendieron fallado. lo compré y al leer el mapa de fuses, tenia un fuse en "0". mmm, muy raro que venga así de fabrica....)


----------



## emillan62 (Oct 4, 2010)

alguien sabe si se pueden leer las GAL GAL16V8D-25? para luego hacer una nueva.


----------



## amnaranjo (Nov 27, 2010)

buenas noches...
si les sirve tengo un montaje de una calculadora de 4 bits en la cual uso una alu...
mi correo es :


----------



## josedpg (Abr 1, 2011)

hola, de verdad me gustaria saber quien me puede ayudar a programar un gal para controlar un motor de pasos unipolar... Este va a ser un parcial que tendo en 4 dias y la verdad me urge ayuda!...


----------



## BKAR (Ago 11, 2011)

qeu significa la letra despues:
Ejemplo:
gal22v10D
Que significa la "D" ?
Tengo entendido que hay mas
y otra cosa?
Solo es posible programar una gal mediante formato .jed?
solamente con el WinCupl de atmel...
o también se puede con el galaxy?
el galaxy genera también un archivo.jed?


----------



## puerto (Ago 17, 2011)

Necesito hacer un circuito comparador de 2 bits (montaje físico y porgrama en ABEL "ISPLever") para una GAL22V10B-15LP, la verdad estoy muy perdido en el tema. Esta es la tabla de verdad.


----------



## teufel (Oct 21, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> qeu significa la letra despues:
> Ejemplo:
> gal22v10D
> Que significa la "D" ?
> ...



lo de la letra no lo recuerdo jeje...ahora si solo usan ese lenguaje....tambien se puede programar con el galaxy y tambien te da el archivo.jed el cual lo puedes simular en un programa que viene junto con el galaxy creo es warp algo asi y ahi simulas tu archivo.jed que obtuviste del galaxy


----------

